# AlpineZone.com Merchandise!



## Greg (Nov 19, 2003)

Show your support for AlpineZone.com! Purchase official AlpineZone.com merchandise with our new logo here:

http://www.cafeshops.com/alpinezone

We offer many items, but the official T-shirt is shown below:

*Front:*






*Back:*





This is not a cheezy T-shirt, but a 100% cotton, Hanes Beefy-T. It's preshrunk, durable and guaranteed.
6.1 oz. fabric - luxuriously soft 100% cotton ring-spun yarn 
Double-needle coverseamed neck 
Taped shoulder-to-shoulder 
Double needle sleeve and bottom hems
They make a great holiday gift! Again, to browse the merchandise go here:

http://www.cafeshops.com/alpinezone


----------

